# Plyometrics



## Karl (Mar 17, 2005)

HI IM new here, hello to everybody from germany
Have a question, does someone have experience doing Polyometrics excercices for Arnis????
Thanks and best regards
Karl


----------



## DoxN4cer (Mar 18, 2005)

Pekiti is big on plyometrics in everything from the footwork to the striking. 
It's where they get the lightness in their feet and the whip-like power of 
their strikes.  It's something you don't see in a lot of FMA.

r/

Tim Kashino


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 18, 2005)

Karl said:
			
		

> HI IM new here, hello to everybody from germany
> Have a question, does someone have experience doing Polyometrics excercices for Arnis????
> Thanks and best regards
> Karl


Yup.  In general, start with a medicine ball and a good book with exercises.

Plyometric motion just means explosive motions.  Bag striking is plyometric, doing footwork at full speed is plyometric..... but if your talking about exercises that are specifically for developing explosive power, then I would suggest the medicine ball first.

Here is a simple one that doesn't require anything:

1.  Stand with feet shoulder width apart, toes pointed naturally forward and your head and shoulders up.

2.  Inhale as you squat down deeply into a sitting position (make sure that the knees are NOT forward of your toes if you were watching from the side). Swing your arms down and behind you.

3.  Concetrating on feeling your weight in your heels, and PUSH like a sprinter out of the blocks with driving force with your heels and try to jump as high into the air as possible.  As you drive off the ground your body weight should transfer from the heels 'rolling' toward the balls of the feet and eventually 'toeing off' for the final snap - this brings the calf muscles into it very deeply.  swing your arms forward and up over your head so that you look like superman as you drive the legs.

4.  OPTIONAL (this can be added after you have gotten the hang of just jumping and landing SOFTLY):  WHen you get to the top of the jump, tuck your knees into your chest as if you are dodging a sweeping motion at your knees.

5.  Reverse the 'rolling' sensation as you land to ensure a soft landing and reverse the process of the jump in a smooth, fluid motion until you are back in the coiled, bottom position for the jump.  Go again.

I would say do 3-5 sets of six to 10 jumps in each set.

Plyometric exercises should be done with few reps and lots (up to 2-5 minutes depending on the load/demand) to focus on 'power' generation and sound mechanics.  Of you start doing plyo to the point of fatigue, you will be focusing on 'conditioning' and not 'power.'


----------

